# Curtis Sno Pro 3000 lowering issues



## BBEnterprises (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a older Curtis Sno Pro 3000. I just went to move the truck and plow to change fluid. The plow went up very slow and down slow (didn't go down all the way) Changed the fluid and now moves left, right, up, but down slows about 10" from ground and lowers very slow. If you stand on plow it drops right down. Any ideas?

Messed with air valve and did nothing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How's the lift ram looking?
Might want to look at the lift ram packing nut.


----------



## BBEnterprises (Aug 7, 2016)

dieselss said:


> How's the lift ram looking?
> Might want to look at the lift ram packing nut.


My step father seemed to think it was the lift ram. Someone else I talked to seemed to think it was the float valve. The lift ram looks to be a little sketchy on the top.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd try to loosen up the packing nut just a hair and see if that does anything


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If what you have been told so far doesn't help, being very careful. Have the plow angled to the right. Stay clear of the plow. Crack the hose loose on the lift piston, if the fluid leaks out and she drops down, you have a problem with the float valve. Have you ever taken the unit out of the A frame, removed the tank and cleaned the screen?


----------



## wweiss53 (Jan 7, 2017)

I have the same issue and just for info:
So far I have held the plow up with a jack, disconnected the chain, tried to lower... it binds a bit but goes down when moved about.
I've read where the PINS may be an issue, but I am unsure whether this small amount of binding is enough to prevent it from dropping with gravity (based on the assumption that valves and electric/ joystick are OKAY).
The Curtis plow to truck molded connector has been a pain since shortly after purchase, so this harness is also suspect in my case.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

wweiss53 said:


> I have the same issue and just for info:
> So far I have held the plow up with a jack, disconnected the chain, tried to lower... it binds a bit but goes down when moved about.
> I've read where the PINS may be an issue, but I am unsure whether this small amount of binding is enough to prevent it from dropping with gravity (based on the assumption that valves and electric/ joystick are OKAY).
> The Curtis plow to truck molded connector has been a pain since shortly after purchase, so this harness is also suspect in my case.


The Curtis pistons for lift always collapsed hard. Try loosening the packing nut a little. Of course be clear of the plow.


----------



## BBEnterprises (Aug 7, 2016)

wweiss53 said:


> I have the same issue and just for info:
> So far I have held the plow up with a jack, disconnected the chain, tried to lower... it binds a bit but goes down when moved about.
> I've read where the PINS may be an issue, but I am unsure whether this small amount of binding is enough to prevent it from dropping with gravity (based on the assumption that valves and electric/ joystick are OKAY).
> The Curtis plow to truck molded connector has been a pain since shortly after purchase, so this harness is also suspect in my case.


My issue was there float valve. Replaced that and it worked out well.


----------



## wweiss53 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks, I will try to replace the float valve.


----------

